# GPS for my car



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

tom tom with the female sexy voice, works great had it for about two years, every now and then she tries to take me down some back road, or says my destination is on the wrong side of the road, but there great units. Nice if you want to take a detour, or just explore unknown ereas, she always gets me back on course when im ready.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I love my Garmin 265wt. It has blue tooth so I can talk hands free. It seldom steers me wrong. I also find it very easy to navigate through the menu. I bought mine at Future Shop but they seem the same price everywhere. Around $200 for it.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 255, AFAIK Garmin has the best maps for Canada. OilTrax also works on the Garmin systems which is a godsend.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*nuvi*

I have a nuvi 255w and I was able to load topo maps on it too..

Gilles


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Yep*



poppingrunt said:


> tom tom with the female sexy voice, works great had it for about two years, every now and then she tries to take me down some back road, or says my destination is on the wrong side of the road, but there great units. Nice if you want to take a detour, or just explore unknown ereas, she always gets me back on course when im ready.


Got to love that sexy voice..... for the price the tom tom is great.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Does Tom Tom cover northern areas? Some of the cheaper GPS's wouldn't get you to Rainbow Lake, Zama City, La Crete or even Fort McMurray here in Alberta. (really some people do want to go there! ?  )


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I have the Garmin Nuvi 255. Great unit!

Easy to use. Nice and compact so you can put it in a pocket and take it out if you hunting. 

If you want a little wider screen go with the Nuvi 255W like Gilles has. 

If you want the Bluetooth feature, go with either the Nuvi 265 or 265W like Araz has.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*yes*



russ said:


> Does Tom Tom cover northern areas? Some of the cheaper GPS's wouldn't get you to Rainbow Lake, Zama City, La Crete or even Fort McMurray here in Alberta. (really some people do want to go there! ?  )


http://www.tomtom.com/products/maps/index.php?Lid=4


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> I love my Garmin 265wt. It has blue tooth so I can talk hands free. It seldom steers me wrong. I also find it very easy to navigate through the menu. I bought mine at Future Shop but they seem the same price everywhere. Around $200 for it.


I've got the same one as Araz (two actually, one in each vehicle) and it's great. The addition of bluetooth is really nice if you don't have it already built in to your vehicle. Let's you talk hands free on your gps 

As to price, Tigerdirect.ca has them for 134.99 plus taxes shipped right now (they're refurbs, but they're perfect and come with warranty)


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

That is the one I have been thinking about hoody123. I deal with Tigerdirect.ca for home and work purchases. Super pricing. One thing I have seen on several customer reviews is that the 265WT freezes on them (whatever that means). Has yours even done that?

Thanks to everyone for your responses. Will do a little more research then take the leap next week.



hoody123 said:


> I've got the same one as Araz (two actually, one in each vehicle) and it's great. The addition of bluetooth is really nice if you don't have it already built in to your vehicle. Let's you talk hands free on your gps
> 
> As to price, Tigerdirect.ca has them for 134.99 plus taxes shipped right now (they're refurbs, but they're perfect and come with warranty)


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've never had mine freeze up per se, although periodically it doesn't recognize my phone (BB Bold 9000). All it requires is that I turn the GPS off and pull the power cable then hook it right back up, that's always fixed it for me.

That happens maybe once a week, but the handshake between phone and gps is quick enough that I'm able to see that the connectiin has been lost before I get on the road. It's annoying but the fix takes maybe 15 seconds, so no big deal.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

wellis1840 said:


> That is the one I have been thinking about hoody123. I deal with Tigerdirect.ca for home and work purchases. Super pricing. One thing I have seen on several customer reviews is that the 265WT freezes on them (whatever that means). Has yours even done that?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your responses. Will do a little more research then take the leap next week.


I don't know about the 265's, but I do know my 255 will freeze if I try to run 2 different mapsets simultaneously.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*freeze up*



russ said:


> I don't know about the 265's, but I do know my 255 will freeze if I try to run 2 different mapsets simultaneously.


mine did that too, as I had 3 maps.. I changed it back to 2 maps(2nd on the sd card) and all week it did not freeze up.. I have a small subset map 10 gigs, so I'll try to find my old camera 64 gig card and throw it on there instead of having in the onboard flash memory and having it freeze up..

Gilles


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*tomtom*

never had any trouble with the tomtom. I wish it cam with a feature to stop my wife from hitting the guardrail at Tim's

Chris, does yours tell you what end of the drive through is the "in"???


----------

